# Hilfe ich verstehe 4k nicht.



## Greos (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich hab mich inzwischen an 4k gaming gewagt und verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.
Keine Frage, es sieht alles top scharf aus, aber das ganze hat einen riesen Nachteil der das ganze zu Nichte macht.
Warum wird egal in welchem Spiel die Schrift so klein, dass es ein Graus ist das zu zocken?
Egal ob Total War Warhammer oder Black Desert, das ist doch komplett uninteressant.
Die ganzen Texte schrumpfen dermasen klein zusammen, dass ich nach 15 min keine Lust mehr habe in dieser Auflösung zu spielen.

Das ist keine Kritik an dieser Auflösung sondern eher ein Hilfeschrei. Hab ich etwas falsch eingestellt oder ist das normal?

In den Spielen selber, hab ich nur die Option gefunden den Chat größer zu machen, hilft bei Black Desert zb. aber nichts bei den NPC Gesprächen.
Das ist für mich eher unspielbar als dieses 30 vs 60 FPS Gerede.

Bitte um Hilfe, falls es da eine geben sollte.

Gruß
Greos.


----------



## Stueppi (2. Februar 2018)

Wenn das Spiel eine Interfaceskalierung hat musst du die mal auf 200% stellen.


----------



## Greos (2. Februar 2018)

Jep, das gibt es zb. in Black Desert. Verändert aber nicht die Schriftgröße der NPC Gespräche.

Bei Total War Warhammer zb hab ich bisher noch gar nichts in der Art gefunden.
Da wird auch sehr viel geplaudert. Leider kann man das kaum lesen.

Und nein ich sehe nicht schlecht. Es ist einfach sehr klein geschrieben.

Ich möchte einen Neuling bei Total War Warhammer sehen der das einfach ignoriert. Am Anfang wird man mit Tutorial fast erschlagen, wenn man das aber kaum lesen kann, schalte ich lieber wieder auf 1080 um.


----------



## Gast20180319 (2. Februar 2018)

Beschwer dich bei den Spieleentwicklern.
Andere Games haben Optionen wo alles super skaliert in 4k.


----------



## Greos (2. Februar 2018)

Download von Total War 2 ist grade fertig geworden. Dort funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Teil eins hat da wohl noch nicht drauf gesetzt.

Danke euch.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Februar 2018)

Greos schrieb:


> Teil eins hat da wohl noch nicht drauf gesetzt.



Je älter die Spiele sind, desto höher ist die Chance das du die oben genannten Probleme erlebst. Obwohl es bei einigen Spielen Mods von der Community gibt die das Problem mit der Skalierung lösen.


----------



## Garnorh198 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich habe selber BDO in 4K gespielt und du kannst alles vergrössern. Musst mal auf UI- anpassen gehen.


----------

